# Flooring options - basement



## brasilmom (Jul 17, 2012)

Greetings,

We have a full finished basement that got wet from a pipe and consequently got all the carpet nice and wet. We removed all of it and now are contemplating our options. I dislike carpet as it is, so I would much prefer something else. A friend of mine installed DuraCeramic recently. I like the looks and feel of it, but am afraid that it is way too expensive for my budget. So, anyone her can give options that work well on basement considering is an area that water may be an issue?
Thanks. Be well
Miriam


----------



## isola96 (Jul 18, 2012)

brasilmom said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> We have a full finished basement that got wet from a pipe and consequently got all the carpet nice and wet. We removed all of it and now are contemplating our options. I dislike carpet as it is, so I would much prefer something else. A friend of mine installed DuraCeramic recently. I like the looks and feel of it, but am afraid that it is way too expensive for my budget. So, anyone her can give options that work well on basement considering is an area that water may be an issue?
> Thanks. Be well
> Miriam



You can check into the allure traficmaster vinyl planks. Or if your concrete floor is flat and none cracks then tile on the floor, you don't have to go for the real pricey ceramic.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2012)

Interesting reading material:
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/update-trafficm-30819


----------



## TerryDM (Jul 20, 2012)

What about vinyl tiles? The peel and stick kind? Possibly more in your price range (although you don't mention what this range is) and water won't absolutely destroy them.


----------



## brasilmom (Jul 23, 2012)

A person from a flooring store came to give em a quote as I need to have an idea of cost as the insurance is covering the damage. He brought a sample of a floor called Adura, which has a wood looks, is laminate and is a click system. I like the idea of the click install, but am afraid to find the price for that. The basement is not very used, but it was nicely finished. Anyone here can say anything, good or bad, about the Adura flooring? He said they have a tile looks as well. He also told me that there is no need for a vapor barrier or anything else to be put underneath this type of flooring. Since I know nothing about it, I figure I would ask here if that is so. I have not gone to the store yet, but plan on doing so. I am also going to look into buying and installing it ourselves. 
Thanks. Be well
Miriam


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 23, 2012)

Miriam, you might find this interesting.

http://www.ehow.com/way_5480341_allure-flooring-instructions.html


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Miriam, I would not install anything which is cellulosed based (wood based products) in a basement environment. Those vinyl planks are filled with a substrate that is most likely MDF, or particleboard. Anything that contains it will move in the harsh conditions of a basement.
Here are a few other links you may find interesting.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/trafficmaster-allure-underlayment-9613/

Go with tile, or a good floor paint and it will not matter if you get another flood.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.dealersnorth.com/Adura LocNGo Installation Instructions.pdf
If you read the instructions carefully, you will find that it will be your fault if it dosn't work on concrete.
I would check out fiberglass based vinyl.
http://www.armstrong.com/pdbupimages/194597.pdf


----------



## brasilmom (Jul 25, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Hi Miriam, I would not install anything wich is cellulosed based (wood based products) in a basement environment. Those vinyl planks are filled with a substrate that is most likely MDF, or particleboard. Anything that contains it will move in the harsh conditions of a basement.
> Here are a few other links you may find interesting.
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/trafficmaster-allure-underlayment-9613/
> 
> Go with tile, or a good floor paint and it will not matter if you get another flood.



Thanks InspectorD for the info and link. Can you tell me anything about the DuraCeramic flooring? The sample I saw was not a duraceramic, but a similar product called Adura made by Mannington. I will check to see if I can locate the product specification. The store person says it does not have any cellulose, but he did not seem very sure about it. 
Thanks for the education. I truly appreciate it. Be well
Miriam


----------



## brasilmom (Jul 28, 2012)

We are moving along with our repair, however a bit slower as there were other stuff at hand. We want to apply some antibacterial or anti mold stuff but I am not sure which one is ideal and how to go about. It is a rather large area, so we also need a better way to apply. Spray bottles is just not very efficient. Ideas?
Thanks. Be well
Miriam


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2012)

What about using a garden sprayer?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.myshopping.com.au/ZM--1213415328_15L_GARDEN_BACKPACK_SPRAYER_WEED_KILLER


----------



## Modutile (Oct 7, 2012)

You may also want to consider interlocking basement floor tiles. They are quite easy to install and it is a good fast option.

Marvin Solano
Basement Flooring: Interlocking Tiles


----------



## nealtw (Oct 12, 2012)

Marvin: Looks good, what is it made of?


----------



## Modutile (Oct 12, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Marvin: Looks good, what is it made of?



The garage floor tiles we manufacture are made out of high-impact polypropylene (high-impact plastic).  There are other manufacturers t hat make them out of flexible pvc (aka rubber). We use polypropylene in order to make the garage tiles with a grid underneath for air and water flow.  This prevents mold growth. The added benefit to polypropylene is that it makes the tiles very easy to clean and for the most part stain resistant.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you..


----------



## litebrite (Jan 28, 2013)

I have heard laminate can cause problems link to article.


----------

